# An old bow



## dang (Oct 4, 2021)

I was given this from an old neighbor and it’s been sitting around my house for some time. Anyone on here familiar with the bow? I kinda want to put a string on it and try my hand at shooting it. Only inscription on it besides “Sears” is the writing in the picture. It says “40# 7886”
Figured someone on here might know a thing or two about it


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 4, 2021)

Favors an old Ben Pearson. If you can find the length, I'd order a string and shoot it.


----------



## wag03 (Oct 4, 2021)

I agree with Hillbilly. Order a string and shoot it. Good looking bow.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Oct 4, 2021)

It looks just like the Bear hunter I had back in the 1960s.
Mine didn't have the Sears logo.
Good chance that Bear made it for Sears, fwiw..

We didn't have the fancy trigger release back then and it would sure pinch your finger on full draw.


----------



## dang (Oct 4, 2021)

Awesome! I’ve never shot a traditional bow but excited to give it a shot. 
When ordering a string, where do I start? Any threads y’all could point me to? I’m completely ignorant. Assuming I need to take a measurement. Any other considerations?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 4, 2021)

Bear, Ben Pearson and Indian all made bows for Sears. Might better call one of the Traditional bow shops like Kustom King Arrows and tell them what you have, they will tell you to measure it a certain way and then sell you a string for it. I would rub a cotton ball up and down both limbs, front and back. If it has small splinters they will catch the cotton and show you, might save you some heart ache.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Oct 4, 2021)

I'd whimp out and take it to an archery shop & they may know more about its history too.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 5, 2021)

This article will help you better understand bow length vs actual string length vs AMO string length.  It gets a little complicated until you understand the terms.  Read the article and then measure your bow the way they show.  DO NOT put a Dynema or Fast Flight string on this bow as it is not designed to handle the stress these low or no stretch string put on limb tips.  Get a Dacron B55 or B50 string.  There are several good string makers on the forum and one of them should chime in.  If not, then 3 Rivers Archery or Lancaster can sell you a string. 

How to Determine Bow String Length on a Recurve Bow — Wilcox Bait & Tackle (squarespace.com)


----------



## dang (Jan 28, 2022)

Happened upon two more. In-laws brought them down said I left em from awhile back. Figured I’d share, if anyone knows anything about these bows feel free to share.


----------



## splatek (Jan 28, 2022)

Gorgeous bows; they will both kill.


----------



## RedHills (Jan 28, 2022)

dang said:


> Happened upon two more. In-laws brought them down said I left em from awhile back. Figured I’d share, if anyone knows anything about these bows feel free to share.
> View attachment 1131992
> View attachment 1131993
> View attachment 1131994
> ...


Well I know the one is a Bear made in Michigan  Prior to move to Florida because of his workforce unionized. I have a Black Bear that is a twin to that one.


----------



## antharper (Jan 29, 2022)

Those are nice ! I’d put them to use


----------



## trad bow (Jan 30, 2022)

You will need to use a Dacron string made for a recurve with a 58 amo. The other bow will or should have that information on it also. Call Three Rivers Archery and give them that information and they can then send you the correct length string.


----------



## Jimmyjoe (Feb 1, 2022)

Both are fun bows to shoot and will definitely get the job done. You've got a great collection started. Like has already been said. Call one of the trusted shops online or even Cabelas in Acworth may have a endless loop string. Start slinging some wood.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 1, 2022)

Clipper said:


> This article will help you better understand bow length vs actual string length vs AMO string length.  It gets a little complicated until you understand the terms.  Read the article and then measure your bow the way they show.  DO NOT put a Dynema or Fast Flight string on this bow as it is not designed to handle the stress these low or no stretch string put on limb tips.  Get a Dacron B55 or B50 string.  There are several good string makers on the forum and one of them should chime in.  If not, then 3 Rivers Archery or Lancaster can sell you a string.
> 
> How to Determine Bow String Length on a Recurve Bow — Wilcox Bait & Tackle (squarespace.com)


Yep. 14-strand dacron B-50.


----------



## dang (Feb 3, 2022)

Headed up to Harrisburg for work on Monday. Hoping to swing by Lancaster Archery while I’m in town. Know a guy that works there and spoke with him this week he said they can help me out. Appreciate everyone’s feedback!


----------



## Son (Feb 3, 2022)

Sure favors a Bear recurve


----------



## dang (Feb 4, 2022)

Anything besides strings I should be considering when I get to Lancaster archery next week to get these bows fit to use? I see what look like sound dampeners on a lot of guys strings…quivers, etc. anything y’all think I may need to think about…I like to research before I go into a place so I don’t feel so ignorant.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 4, 2022)

It always pays to have a couple spare rug rests around the house if you shoot traditional. A extra string is a life saver at times. If your interested in any bow fishing, check out that gear while your there. You don’t have to spend a fortune on bow fishing. The old simple wheel spool that you hand wind works fine, I can’t tell from your pictures, but if your bow doesn’t have a stabilizer insert in the front, they make a strap on block with that bushing in it. It has rubber straps and will work on any bow. If you wanna run a go pro….that mite be a option for mounting one. Beaver balls are probably the most popular and traditional looking silencers, but I prefer the durability of cat whiskers. You can order any of these things, but with the supply problems you mite wanna grab it when you see it. The simplicity of a stick bow is what attracts a lot of folks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 22, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> It always pays to have a couple spare rug rests around the house if you shoot traditional. A extra string is a life saver at times. If your interested in any bow fishing, check out that gear while your there. You don’t have to spend a fortune on bow fishing. The old simple wheel spool that you hand wind works fine, I can’t tell from your pictures, but if your bow doesn’t have a stabilizer insert in the front, they make a strap on block with that bushing in it. It has rubber straps and will work on any bow. If you wanna run a go pro….that mite be a option for mounting one. Beaver balls are probably the most popular and traditional looking silencers, but I prefer the durability of cat whiskers. You can order any of these things, but with the supply problems you mite wanna grab it when you see it. The simplicity of a stick bow is what attracts a lot of folks.


Yep. I use the simple bungee-mounted reels on my homemade wooden selfbows, and they work just fine. I've shot hundreds or thousands of fish with them.



My buddy is using one of those old Bear recurves here:


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Mar 19, 2022)

dang said:


> Happened upon two more. In-laws brought them down said I left em from awhile back. Figured I’d share, if anyone knows anything about these bows feel free to share.
> View attachment 1131992
> View attachment 1131993
> View attachment 1131994
> ...


AMO  length is 58"  probably take a 55" string


----------

